# Roofing Costs and Expectations



## LegacyExteriorsLLC (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm just an IT guy. I handle the SEO and the web development of my company. 

I wanted to know, how can I efficiently predict costs of roofing jobs? I realize you guys need to see how many floors it has, roofing material type, repair costs, time costs, etc... But has anyone developed an algorithm to produce an estimated cost just to get your foot in the door?

My company is really against being the lowest bidder. We pride ourselves on selling our expertise and quality materials. So, I'm looking for a somewhat sophisticated formula that will allow me to direct clients to our website. Where they can enter in certain information about their home that will give them an idea of who we are and how much we cost. That way, I can produce leads from my website. 

Right now, my website is ranking on Google's first page for really good keywords, but we're not seeing conversions. 

https://legacy-exteriors.com


----------



## sharpadam (Apr 19, 2017)

LegacyExteriorsLLC said:


> I'm just an IT guy. I handle the SEO and the web development of my company.
> 
> I wanted to know, how can I efficiently predict costs of roofing jobs? I realize you guys need to see how many floors it has, roofing material type, repair costs, time costs, etc... But has anyone developed an algorithm to produce an estimated cost just to get your foot in the door?
> 
> ...


It is a very bad idea to try to devise a formula for calculating the cost of roofing services, its just not possible. There are lots of parameters involved and some of them are very dynamic specially weather and destruction caused due to extreme nature of it. Moreover prices are different during busy season and off season. At the best, being a SEO guy, you can lure visitors to a particular page of a website and ask them to send a request for the quote.


----------

